# Scala in Eclipse will nicht.



## Spin (28. Jul 2011)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich wollte anfangen in Scala ein kleines Spiel zu proggen für ein Seminar an meiner Uni.
Aber nicht mal die erste Klasse will gehen. Bzw. das erste Object.

Ich habe mir eine MainFrame.scala angelegt und mit object MainFrame eingeleitet.
Aber Eclipse schmeißt mir nach 3 Mal kompilieren:


```
java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: test/MainFrame
Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: test.MainFrame
	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
Exception in thread "main"
```

Es liegt daran , dass ich keine .class Datei habe und diese auch nicht kompiliert wird. Der Scala Interpreter macht das nur 1 - 2 mal. Wenn ich ein neues Projekt mache gehts wieder für 2 Mal.

Kann mir einer sagen woran das liegt, bzw welches Plugin ich mir runterladen sollte um das zu umgehen? 

Ich share das Projekt hier gerne, wenn das einer sehen möchte , liebe grüße spin


----------



## Fu3L (28. Jul 2011)

Das gleiche hatte ich bei meinem zaghaften ersten Scala Versuch gestern auch.. 
Grad eben hab ichs nochmal gestartet und es tat auf einmal^^ (Ja, ich habe nach der Installation des Plugins Eclipse neu starten lassen^^) Komisch^^


----------



## Tomate_Salat (28. Jul 2011)

Ich hatte auch mal mit Scala experimentiert:
- Das Netbeansplugin hat mein Netbeans für immer getötet -> neu installation
- Eclipse plugin wollte nie wirklich laufen
- Intelij IDEA .... Ich würde Intelij IDEA an deiner Stelle nehmen. 

Aber ich habe nie viel mit Scala gemacht und schon sehr früh es wieder bleiben lassen  vllt kann landei mehr dazu prophezeihen ;-)


----------



## Spin (28. Jul 2011)

Danke für Feedback.

Dann werde ich wohl auf eine andere IDE zurückgreifen müssen. Eclipse macht sich gut bei Java und PHP. Zumindest sind das meine bisherigen Hauptbereiche in den ich die IDE gequält habe 

Ich schaue mir denn einmal IntelliJ an , Danke und viele grüße

Wenn einer nen Hinweis zu Eclipse kennt, immer her damit!


----------



## Fu3L (28. Jul 2011)

Obwohl der Scala Erfinder selbst sagt, er nutze seit neuestem Eclipse, weils einfach viel besser sei, als das Programm das er vorher nutzte (ich meine dass es sogar ein extra Scala Editor war) (siehe das in den News verlinkte Interview)..

Also kanns ja eigentlich nicht sooo schlecht sein^^ Wobei ich bei mir merke, dass es für die Kontextmenüs seeehr lange lädt... (Rechtsklick - warten -> run as - warten -> Scala Application -warten^^)


----------



## Antoras (29. Jul 2011)

Das eclipse-Plugin ist ziemlich verbuggt und braucht verdammt viel Performance. Es wird aber immer besser, wenn es auch nur in kleinen Schritten vorwärts geht 

Bei mir hängt sich auch immer mal wieder ein Projekt auf. Bis jetzt hab ich es durch einen Clean des betreffenden Projekts aber immer wieder zum laufen gebracht. Empfehle die neueste Plugin-Version und eclipse Indigo - die Kombination ist die Neueste und Stabilste.


----------



## Landei (29. Jul 2011)

Tomate_Salat hat gesagt.:


> Aber ich habe nie viel mit Scala gemacht und schon sehr früh es wieder bleiben lassen  vllt kann landei mehr dazu prophezeihen ;-)








...aber ich sage Euch, das tausendjährige Reich Scalas wird kommen, und da wird sein Freude, Pattern Matching und Typ Inferenz! Und die Bestie Java wird gesperrt in einen eisernen Käfig, und wird verspottet und gesteinigt mit NullPointerExceptions zum Ergötzen der Erleuchteten...


----------



## Spin (29. Jul 2011)

Vielen Dank für eure posts.

Skala macht sehr viel Spass, aber die Syntax ist meiner meinung nach viel zu script lastig. Da finde ich die Sytax von Java viel schöner, aber nun ja ich möchte Scala lernen und daher werde ich nicht weiter rum heulen 

Nur die Exception in Eclipse nervt mich, wobei ich bald denn erstmal auf eine andere IDE zurückgreife.
Vielen Dank für eure Infos.:rtfm:


----------



## Jay_030 (30. Jul 2011)

Spin hat gesagt.:


> Skala macht sehr viel Spass, aber die Syntax ist meiner meinung nach viel zu script lastig. Da finde ich die Sytax von Java viel schöner [...]


Na, da bist du aber der erste, dem die Syntax von Java besser gefällt. Als ich vor kurzem einen Scala-Vortrag auf Arbeit gehalten habe, war gerade die Syntax ein großer Pluspunkt. Vielleicht gewöhnst du dich dran und beginnst die Scala Syntax auch zu lieben. 

Nun zu den IDEs: Wirklich gut ist eigentlich nur IntelliJ IDEA. Aber auch IDEA wirft hin und wieder Fehler, die keine sind. Von daher habe ich mir angewöhnt im Hintergrund immer SBT laufen zu lassen. Das ist ein Build-Tool für Scala, ähnlich zu Maven. Und SBT unterstützt einen Modus des kontinuierlichen Kompilierens und Testens. Das heißt, es checkt automatisch nach Änderungen an deinen Code-Dateien und kompiliert und/oder lässt deine Unit-Tests neu durchlaufen. Somit kannst du die False-Positives deiner IDE immer erkennen, da im Hintergrund der Buildprozess separat durchläuft.

(Btw: Continuous Testing mit SBT steigert außerdem ungemein die Produktivität.)


----------



## escalate (30. Jul 2011)

Spin hat gesagt.:


> Skala macht sehr viel Spass, aber die Syntax ist meiner meinung nach viel zu script lastig.


Was heißt denn genau "scriptlastig"? Kann ich mir nicht viel darunter vorstellen 

Mit dem neuesten Eclipse-Plugin für Indigo (bin auf 2.0.0 nightly mit Scala 2.9.0.1) kann man schon recht gut arbeiten. Vor ein paar Monaten hatte ich das erste größere Scala-Projekt; mit dem damaligen Plugin hat es schon recht ordentlich funktioniert, aber manchmal hat es einen echt wahnsinnig gemacht. 

Das Bugfixing scheint auch relativ schnell zu sein, in den letzten Tagen sind wieder ein paar Probleme mit Comment Line und der Code Completion verschwunden.

Der alte Trick "Clean" muss aber immer wieder mal zum Einsatz kommen wenn irgendwelche mysteriösen Dinge passieren...

IntelliJ benutze ich nebenbei ein wenig, aber so richtig kann ich mich damit nicht anfreunden, obwohl die Scala-Unterstützung besser ist.


----------



## Landei (30. Jul 2011)

Das NetBeans-Plugin läuft bei mir ziemlich stabil, wenn auch oft langsam. Manchmal geht Code-Completion nicht, und "run class" beschwert sich, dass es keine main-Methode gäbe. Leider scheint der Autor nur sporadisch an dem Plugin zu arbeiten, und verdient lieber was mit seiner Trader-Software.


----------



## schalentier (30. Jul 2011)

Jay_030 hat gesagt.:


> Na, da bist du aber der erste, dem die Syntax von Java besser gefällt. Als ich vor kurzem einen Scala-Vortrag auf Arbeit gehalten habe, war gerade die Syntax ein großer Pluspunkt.



Interessant. Ich persoenlich kenne wirklich niemanden, dem die Syntax von Scala besser gefaellt, als die einfache und gut lesbare Syntax von Java. Die einfache Syntax ist doch _das_ Argument fuer Java. Aber wahrscheinlich haengt das jetzt mit der Definition von "besser" zusammen ;-)

Zum IDE Support: Das der so schlecht ist, liegt wohl auch an der Komplexitaet von Scala. 



			
				JetBrains hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Scala is too complex and it's very hard to make a good tooling support for it



Da es bisher keine zufriedenstellende IDE gibt, ist diese Aussage wohl net ganz falsch...


----------



## Landei (30. Jul 2011)

"Wir sind zu doof, die IDE für eine etwas komplexere Sprache anzupassen - machen wir uns doch eine einfachere Sprache!" LOL!


----------



## schalentier (30. Jul 2011)

Landei hat gesagt.:


> "Wir sind zu doof, die IDE für eine etwas komplexere Sprache anzupassen - machen wir uns doch eine einfachere Sprache!" LOL!



Bekommt halt nur auch niemand anderes hin. *kopfkratz* woran liegt das nur? Aber wahrscheinlich haste Recht, die Entwickler sind einfach nur zu doof.


----------



## escalate (30. Jul 2011)

schalentier hat gesagt.:


> Bekommt halt nur auch niemand anderes hin.


Naja, wie viele haben es denn schon probiert? Die Tool-Unterstützung für Scala wurde viel zu lange vernachlässigt, jetzt scheint es ja deutlich besser zu werden.
Wenn ich mir anschaue, wie die Handvoll an Leuten Fortschritte macht habe ich keine allzu großen Bedenken für die nähere Zukunft. "Ausreichend" ist es jetzt auch schon, denke ich.



> *kopfkratz* woran liegt das nur? Aber wahrscheinlich haste Recht, die Entwickler sind einfach nur zu doof.


Wahrscheinlich, da müssten sich einfach noch ein paar mehr richtige Scala-Programmierer hinsetzen dann wird das schon


----------



## Bronko (1. Aug 2011)

Hi Ho,
bei mir läuft Eclipse 3.7 und das Scala plugin (2.9.0.1) ziemlich problemlos. Installation war sehr einfach.
Code Completion z.b. laufen bisher reibungslos, kompilieren geht auch sehr schnell (1-3 Sekunden).
Zu beachten ist folgendes:

https://www.assembla.com/spaces/scala-ide/wiki/Setup


EDIT:
Übrigens diesen Fehler kennen ich wenn du die jre/jdk nicht richtig in deinem OS System (java_home) oder in Eclipse unter deinem Projekt -> Properties -> java Build Path -> Libraries eingebunden hast.
Denke daran das die Sun/Oracle jvm empfohlen wird.


----------

